# OTA Antenna 180* out question



## hazegraydynasty (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm going to be helping my son add an antenna to his D* (HR-20) system. He's south of Tucson. I looked at antennaweb.org, and it looks like most of the OTA networks are fairly closely aligned to the north from him (+/- 30*), but Fox will be exactly 180* out from the center direction I think we'll need for the other stations. Most of the northerly stations are 20 - 30 miles away, Fox is 20 miles the other way.

If we get a Yagi antenna and point it north, should we get a sufficient signal from the back side to pick up Fox? Or is there a different antenna that would work better for this? I'd like to put the antenna in his attic (stucco house, clay roof) -- should this be OK since the distances are relatively short? Any other cautions/suggestions?

Thanx much/Jerry


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Looking at both antennaweb and TVFool it looks like ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX digital transmitters are at the same location (20 miles NNE of downtown). FOX's analog is not there, but the digital is.

I'd go with a CM 4228. Channel 9.1 will jump from 35 back to channel 9 in 2009, but the 4228 should pick it up, if not, add a small VHF to the mix then.


----------



## hazegraydynasty (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanx, Jim. He's in Sahuarita (zip 85629), and it looks like the digital broadcasts will line up very nicely. By the looks of the size of the CM 4228, it ought to fit in his attic OK. How's the reception through walls at UHF? The broadcasts will be fairly close (<20 mi).

/Jerry


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

That antenna will work just fine. I have a CM 4221 in my attic pointed to a PBS tower 20 miles away and it works great.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

hazegraydynasty said:


> How's the reception through walls at UHF?


Depends on what the wall is made of, stucco with wire in it can be a problem as is aluminum siding.

Usual wooden siding and compostion shingles cuts signal in half (-3dB).


----------

